# whole house fan?



## drzjoint (Mar 11, 2009)

I have just started researching whole house fans, and there are so many options out there. And I have many questions. 
Our house is about 2000 sq ft. including garage and basement. We live in MI so I want something that I don't have to tend to for the winters. 
I know I want something with 4 blades for noise control and something with a timer on it. 
But I don't know what to look for in the watt., installation, Voltage, h/P, Amps, and what is a good price to pay for one. And of course what is the most green and most reliable company to go through.
There was another option of gable end fan and there was one with multi fans, and are there other options that I don't know about. 
Thanks


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

This is actually the first time I hear of these and they sound quite interesting yet simple of a concept. Makes perfect sense. Would be perfect for where I live as we get a heat wave or two once per year and while lot of people have AC, often outside air can be used outside of normal day hours. Could turn it on at night to renew the inside air and the house would be cool for rest of the day. 

The main factor you want to look at is CFM. That's how much cubic feet of air per minute it will empty at zero static pressure. There will always be some static pressure caused by obstacles etc so you won't get the number it says, but the higher it is, the more you will get. 

I would also imagine blower type fans will have more power as far as being able to pull air even through lot of static pressure, but the ones I see seem to be fans and not blowers. You don't want it TOO powerful either or you'll get the door in the head when you open it. :laughing: (you'll know what I mean if ever you've had your ducts cleaned when they bring in a huge fan)

I will research these more myself but they really sound interesting and I may consider one for my house even.


----------



## shawnlee (Aug 10, 2009)

I just picked up one of the standard ones at the home centers,with a low and high setting......a 36 inch one.


2 things to keep in mind...........the farther you mount the fan from the louvers the less noise it will make.

Also you need plenty of discharge room from the attic vents ,the box will list what the fan requires,mine was like 7 square foot.Both these factors will determin how quietly it operates.Mine was a motor driven fan with a belt.

I think mine was a little over 250 dollars......it will suck the curtains off the rods on high if not enuff windows are open........lets just say it has plenty of power.Cools the house off pretty good and keep the attic cool too.

Just look on the box for how many square feet in covers and it should work fine,you could also get one that covers more square feet than you have if you want it to really make wind,thats what I did.

Most of these have louvers that will keep most of the heat in during the winter time,I would cut a piece of building foam to fit above the louvers to keep all the heat in ,I tend to over do things.

Only the more exspensive ones have really good flaps/louvers to seal in the winter,I could not justify 300 more dollars for that option where i live,it takes 4 screws and about 5 minutes to install the piece of foam and I am not really shure it needs it....I am just that way.


----------

